# Antec HCG-620M 620 W



## crmaris (Feb 18, 2012)

Antec recently added three new units to their High Current Gamer series. The main difference between these new PSUs and the older ones is that the first utilize a semi-modular cabling design, becoming this way the first members of this series to incorporate this feature. Today we will test the HCG-620M with 620W capacity.

*Show full review*


----------

